# Pensacola 4/1



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Got a late start today, got to the pier at 1230. I caught the last 2 hours or so of the action, but still ended up with dinner for tomorrow night! The bite died off at about 2. Looked like kings were being caught down at the end. Left the pier at about 530.

All fish caught on pompano jigs.










Got to test out my new cleaning board.. Sits on top of a 5 gal bucket perfectly. Has a hole to throw scraps into, a knife holder, and even a cup holder! I put a trash bag in the bucket to catch everything for easy clean up. These are $19.99 at Academy.



















Will be back at it on Wednesday morning.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

NICE!!!..seen alot at OIP, but no eaters...


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Gotta use the force luke! In all seriousness, we sight casted to a lot of schools that wouldn't even look at our jigs. 2 of these fish were caught blind casting.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice Pompano!


----------

